# Let me see your crazy tortoise and there enclosures



## kball (May 28, 2014)

I just want to see everyone's enclosures and there craziest moment with there tort.


----------



## kball (May 28, 2014)




----------



## alex_ornelas (May 28, 2014)




----------



## kball (May 28, 2014)

alex_ornelas said:


> View attachment 81787
> View attachment 81788




He's so cute


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 28, 2014)

Trying to line them up!


----------



## alex_ornelas (May 28, 2014)

kball said:


> He's so cute


 Thanks


----------



## crimson_lotus (May 28, 2014)

That plant in the far back the first picture? She decided to eat it all and then revel in her accomplishment by resting on top of its remains.


----------



## yillt (May 29, 2014)

sorry I have used this photo alot I just think it is funny that he is talking to the grass.


----------



## becky_tortoise (May 29, 2014)

These are just a few of mine !!!


----------



## lismar79 (May 29, 2014)

Martha proving no one can keep her down!


----------



## kball (Jun 30, 2014)

All beautiful torts


----------



## Anna101a (Jun 30, 2014)

Am very determined Stark exploring the garden


----------



## Anna101a (Jun 30, 2014)

They all meet up when lunch is dandelion and hibiscus


----------



## CourtneyG (Jun 30, 2014)

Old one of my in his home pancake


----------



## DobbyRed (Jun 30, 2014)

Dobby and Hedwig!


----------



## Jennica (Jun 30, 2014)

Shredder all sprawled out and chillin.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's my Sulcata twins henry and mudge!! 

The first pic is their enclosure!


----------



## Big B (Jul 2, 2014)

Silly tortoise you can't climb trees.


----------



## tortnmutt (Jul 2, 2014)

for an adult Russian


----------



## leigti (Jul 2, 2014)

I just realized I put a like on each one of these entries  so just to save time for the rest of this thread, I love them all!


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jul 11, 2014)

The upper part of his indoor enclosure, there's a lower part too, down the ramp.


----------



## ginamarie89 (Jul 11, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Martha proving no one can keep her down!



This ones my fave haha


Gina Marie


----------



## KevinGG (Jul 11, 2014)

Redfoot enclosure



Box turtle enclosure

Don't have any pics of my Russian enclosure at the moment


----------



## THBfriend (Jul 11, 2014)

Hatchling table:




Enclosure for yearlings and older:


----------



## ginamarie89 (Jul 11, 2014)

Boost.. There is no way that's comfortable...


Gina Marie


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jul 11, 2014)

I love your enclosures! It's always really interesting to see, for new ideas on how to improve mine


----------



## leigti (Jul 12, 2014)

THBfriend said:


> Hatchling table:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you a little afraid that that relatively big bird will eat those little tortoises?


----------



## ginamarie89 (Jul 12, 2014)

leigti said:


> Aren't you a little afraid that that relatively big bird will eat those little tortoises?



Lol it's a fake bird XD


Gina Marie


----------



## leigti (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh, okay how embarrassing. I can't see very well and it looks real to me  sorry about that.


----------



## ginamarie89 (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol it looked real to me too! No worries, I had to blow up the pic and zoom in. I was concerned as well 


Gina Marie


----------



## DobbyRed (Jul 16, 2014)

Our new Redfoot, Fang that want it to explore a little too much his enclosure.


----------



## DobbyRed (Jul 16, 2014)

(Btw, I remove the top cover of the hide.)


----------



## ditzyangeluk (Jul 17, 2014)

Fabulous enclosures .. Here is my new Hermann, Sparky


----------



## Shakudo (Jul 17, 2014)

My Yoshi


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 17, 2014)

THBfriend said:


> Hatchling table:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you achieve that mini greenhouse and how much...I want one.....


----------



## smudger67 (Jul 21, 2014)

Fab enclosure, how big is ?


----------



## smudger67 (Jul 21, 2014)

THBfriend said:


> Hatchling table:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fab enclosure, how big is ?


----------



## THBfriend (Jul 21, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> Where did you achieve that mini greenhouse and how much...I want one.....


They aren't easy to get, unfortunately. I only know of a few German companies that make them. You can import them, but it's not cheap... In this topic there's some discussion about a similar coldframe and the UV transmissive acrylic glass it uses.



smudger67 said:


> Fab enclosure, how big is ?


Thanks! It's about 7x7 ft.


----------



## josh shultis (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's my hermanns enclosure! An my torts poppy and Lilly!


----------



## tinkerbell1189 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow I really like your tort table josh, it looks amazing


----------



## kball (Aug 24, 2014)

There all great


----------

